# هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً



## just member (17 يونيو 2008)

الرب : لا لا لا ​*

سألت الرب أن ياخذ مني فسادي وضعفي فأجاب  لا... هي ليست موجودة لأخذها بل هي موجودة لتنتصر عليها أنت 

سألت الرب أن يمنحني جسدًا كاملا فأجاب  لا... روحك كاملة أما جسدك فمؤقت 

سألت الرب أن يمنحني الصبر فأجاب  لا... الصبر هو نتيجة للصعوبات وهو لا يعطى بل يكتسب

سألت الرب ان يمنحني السعادة فأجاب  لا... أن أعطي البركات فقط السعادة عليك أنت

سألت الرب ان يحررني من الألم فأجاب  لا... الألم يجعلك بعيدا عن العالم ويقربك الى أكثر

سألت الرب أن يجعل روحي تنمو فأجاب  لا ... عليك أن تنميها بنفسك لكني أقلم لك الأغصان لكي تحمل ثماراً 

سألت الرب أن يجعلني أحب الحياة فأجاب  لا... أنا سأعطيك الحياة وأنت أستمتع بكل تلك الأشياء

سألت الرب أن يجعلني أحب الأخرين مثلما أحبني هو فأجاب الــــــــــرب :و أخيرا ... بدأت تفهمني
​**
 بالنسبة للعالم قد لا تعني أكثر من شخص... ولكنك يمكن أن تعني لشخص ما... العالم كله ​
​*


----------



## maro52 (17 يونيو 2008)

ايه الجمال ده كلمات حلوه اوي ومعزيه جداااااااااااااااا ميرسي جداا علي الموضوع التحفه ده


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> الرب : لا لا لا ​*
> 
> سألت الرب أن ياخذ مني فسادي وضعفي فأجاب  لا... هي ليست موجودة لأخذها بل هي موجودة لتنتصر عليها أنت
> 
> ...





بجد الكلام كله اجمل من بعضه

لازم كله يقتبس

رووووعه
وكلمات معزييه جداااااا

ميرسى خاااااالص

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



totty قال:


> بجد الكلام كله اجمل من بعضه​
> 
> لازم كله يقتبس​
> رووووعه
> ...


 *ميرسى على المشاركة الجميلة*
*نورتى*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## mase7ya (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> الرب : لا لا لا ​*
> 
> سألت الرب أن ياخذ مني فسادي وضعفي فأجاب  لا... هي ليست موجودة لأخذها بل هي موجودة لتنتصر عليها أنت
> 
> ...



موضوع رائع شكرا على مجهوداتك JoJo


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*

فى غاييييييييييييييه الروعه ياباشا 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*

*شكرا على المرور اختى العزيزة*
*نورتى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


mase7ya قال:


> موضوع رائع شكرا على مجهوداتك Jojo


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



kokoman قال:


> فى غاييييييييييييييه الروعه ياباشا
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


 *ميرسى جدا نورت بمرورك الجميل اخى العزيز كوكو مان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

jojo_ch3 قال:


> الرب : لا لا لا ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


شكراا جوجو ع الكلمات الرائعة

بس منين جايب الموضوع  

ربنا معاك
​


----------



## just member (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



مورا مارون قال:


> شكراا جوجو ع الكلمات الرائعة​
> 
> بس منين جايب الموضوع ​
> ربنا معاك​


 ياربى 
يا استاذتى الجميلة مورا 
الموضوع انا كاتبة قبل ما حضرتك تكتبية 
شوفى التاريخ وانتى تعرفى
انا اسف لو انا مضايقك ممكن نطلب من الادمنستريتور يحذفوا
بس انا ناقلة من ايميل وصلنى
شكرا على المشاركة


----------



## مريم المصرية (18 يونيو 2008)

* 
سألت الرب أن يمنحني الصبر فأجاب لا... الصبر هو نتيجة للصعوبات وهو لا يعطى بل يكتسب

**مراراً كثيره طلبت هذا وأنا اجهل كيف الحصول عليه*
*ولأن صرت اعرف كيف الحصول عليه*
**************
*شكراً لهذه الكلمات المعزيه كثيراً الرب يعوض تعب المحبة*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> ياربى
> يا استاذتى الجميلة مورا
> الموضوع انا كاتبة قبل ما حضرتك تكتبية
> شوفى التاريخ وانتى تعرفى
> ...


 
*ابدا جوجو ماني مدايقة كنت حابة اعرف اذا انت  اللي كاتب الموضوع او بتعرف مين الي كاتب الكلمات مشان تابع كتاباتو*

*وانا كمان واصلني ايميل وحبيت شارك فيه لان بجد الكلمات جميلة وقيمة *

* ابدا مش المهم مين نزلوا  بلاول المهم يوصل لاكبر عدد من الاشخاص ويديهون بركة ونعمة*
*و نشكر الرب انك ساعدت في نشر هذه الكلمات اكثر*


*شكرا ع ردك اللطيف وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## christ & christ (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*

very goodddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## fns (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*

بجد كلامات اكثر من رائعة
وموضوع اكتر من رائع..تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك حياتك
صلوا من اجل ضعفى 
اخوكم كيرلس


----------



## fns (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*

بجد كلامات اكثر من رائعة
وموضوع اكتر من رائع..تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك حياتك
صلوا من اجل ضعفى 
اخوكم كيرلس


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



مريم المصرية قال:


> *سألت الرب أن يمنحني الصبر فأجاب لا... الصبر هو نتيجة للصعوبات وهو لا يعطى بل يكتسب*​
> *مراراً كثيره طلبت هذا وأنا اجهل كيف الحصول عليه*
> *ولأن صرت اعرف كيف الحصول عليه*
> **************​
> *شكراً لهذه الكلمات المعزيه كثيراً الرب يعوض تعب المحبة*​


*اتمنى فعلا لو تكون عجبتك*
*واتمنالك تواصل دايم وسط اخواتك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



مورا مارون قال:


> *ابدا جوجو ماني مدايقة كنت حابة اعرف اذا انت اللي كاتب الموضوع او بتعرف مين الي كاتب الكلمات مشان تابع كتاباتو*​
> 
> *وانا كمان واصلني ايميل وحبيت شارك فيه لان بجد الكلمات جميلة وقيمة *​
> *ابدا مش المهم مين نزلوا بلاول المهم يوصل لاكبر عدد من الاشخاص ويديهون بركة ونعمة*
> ...


 *ميرسى جدا لأهتمامك فى الرد *
*انا بس مجرد انى  حبيت اوضح الامور*
*دة لأنى وقعت فى مشاكل من وقت قريب بسبب ها الحكايات *
*وكنت حابب انى اوضح مو اكتر *
*ميرسى جدا وانتى منورة بمشاركتك الجميلة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



christ & christ قال:


> very goodddddddddddddddddddd


 *thanx*
*god with you*
**


----------



## just member (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



fns قال:


> بجد كلامات اكثر من رائعة
> وموضوع اكتر من رائع..تسلم ايديك وربنا يبارك حياتك
> صلوا من اجل ضعفى
> اخوكم كيرلس


 *شكرا ليك يا كيرلس على المشاركة الجميلة*
*نورت اخى العزيز*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

كلمات اكثر من رائعة ياجوجو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## just member (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هذه الكلمات  أكثر من رائعة ومعزية أيضاً*



happy Angel قال:


> كلمات اكثر من رائعة ياجوجو​
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*ميرسى جدا نورتى بمرورك الجميل*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك تواصل دايم*​


----------

